# Phlogius sp "sarina"



## hornet (Aug 1, 2008)

Got this female recently, one of the largest specimens of this species ever collected, about 18cm. You can see how fat she is, holding eggs so should have a few sarina bubs this season, got another gravid fem at about 16cm aswell.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 1, 2008)

she is pretty hornet


----------



## Minka (Aug 1, 2008)

Shes lovely Hornet... You know i love my spiders


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW that's an impressive spider!
How do you measure them? 18cm from where to where?


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2008)

oddball said:


> WOW that's an impressive spider!
> How do you measure them? 18cm from where to where?



measured diagonally from tip of say from left leg, to tip of rear right leg


----------



## hornet (Aug 1, 2008)

Minka said:


> Shes lovely Hornet... You know i love my spiders



more pics coming in a min of other species. Never see you online these days, come talk to me woman


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 1, 2008)

hornet do me a favour next time buddy .........i am not up with the scientific names of those 8 legged monsters......next time could you say "PICS OF MY HAIRY 8 LEGGED BEAST" then i have time to prepare myself for the shivers that run down my spine when looking at them ...............thanks


----------



## Duke (Aug 3, 2008)

haha I'm just looking at all of Hornet's threads now.

Redbellybite, just look for one of the following when browsing the "other animals" forums:

Phlogius / Selenotholus = spiders
Liocheles / Urodacus / Lychas = scorpions
Hornet = all things creepy crawly


----------



## hornet (Aug 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> haha I'm just looking at all of Hornet's threads now.
> 
> Redbellybite, just look for one of the following when browsing the "other animals" forums:
> 
> ...



lol you forgot Selenotypus with the spiders and Cercophonius, Isometrus, Isometroides, Hemilychas and Australobuthus with the scorps But yes if you see a post from me in the other animals section expect inverts hehe


----------

